# PixLive: Nouvelle réalité augmentée sur iPhone



## zittix (6 Mai 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Afin de "populariser" la réalité augmentée, nous avons développé une nouvelle application appelée PixLive qui est disponible gratuitement sur l'App Store ( http://pixlive.vidinoti.com/dlapp/ios ). Cette application permet de donner 'vie' aux objets t'entourant ou à ton environnement et ensuite de partager ça avec tes amis. C'est une sorte de réalité augmentée sociale. 

Un des exemples que je donne toujours est le suivant: tu prends une photo d'une carte de voeux (réel donc  ) (ou autre) que tu veux envoyer à quelqu'un et ensuite PixLive te permet d'ajouter des éléments virtuels sur la carte. Tu peux dessiner, ajouter des photos, cliparts, musique, texte et même vidéo. Ensuite tu peux partager ta création avec le destinataire de la carte de voeux et lorsqu'il la recevra il pourra utiliser PixLive pour découvrir la dimension cachée de la carte, en réalité augmentée.
Bien sûr cela ne se limite pas aux cartes mais n'importe quels objets. On peut imaginer par exemple que tu crées un PixLive sur la base d'une affiche dans la rue et que tu le partages avec tes amis. A leur tour, ils pourront découvrir le message en réalité augmentée quand ils passeront par là.

Afin de comprendre le fonctionnement, le plus simple est de le voir "en vrai": 
[YOUTUBE]ZKqZMi2q_Pg[/YOUTUBE]
http://www.youtube.com/vidinoti#p/a/u/0/ZKqZMi2q_Pg

PixLive peut être téléchargé gratuitement et sans pub sur l'App Store en cherchant *PixLive* ou en suivant ce lien: http://pixlive.vidinoti.com/dlapp/ios

D'autres informations peuvent être trouvées sur notre site: http://www.vidinoti.com ou http://www.pixlive.info pour l'application. 

Essaies dès aujourd'hui cette nouvelle application de réalité augmentée hors du commun.

Tous commentaires sont les bienvenus.

Mathieu


----------

